# TrueType fonts einbinden / AA

## amigafan

Bin Gentoo-Neuling und habe da mal zwei Fragen zu den Schriften:

Habe nach der Installation ein 'emerge kde' ausgeführt - dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige TrueTypes mitinstalliert werden, u.a. /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/verdana.ttf . Nur kann ich diese Schriftart nicht verwenden, sie wird mir z.B. im KDE-Kontrollzentrum / Konqueror nicht angeboten.

Des weiteren habe ich noch mal eine Frage zum AntiAliasing: In meiner Konsole funktioniert AA, in den anderen KDE-Anwendungen nicht. Unterstützt die Schriftart 'Helvetica' das nicht oder habe ich hier ein anderes Problem?

System: Gentoo1.4-rc4, base-setup mit kde

Besten Dank im voraus!

----------

## mb

hallo !!!

das problem mit einigen Schriftarten, die nicht AA dargstellt werden resultiert daraus, das diese 2 mal im System installiert sind.. einmal als AA fähige TTF und einmal als Type1 (imho)...

du musst einem Fontserver nun klarmachen, das er die Type1 nicht betrachten soll...  da ich nicht mehr weiss welchen Eintrag ich in der fonts.conf gelöscht hab, häng ich mal meine Version an.. kannst ja mal ein diff machen...

#mb

ps: war glaub ich in den ersten 20 zeilen oder so...

[EDIT]

ich sehs grad.. im ersten Abschnitt, der HTML Kommentar mit den zwei dir's 75 & 100 dpi

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file to configure system font access -->

<fontconfig>

<!--

   DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.

   IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.

   LOCAL CHANGES BELONG IN 'local.conf'.

   The intent of this standard configuration file is to be adequate for

   most environments.  If you have a reasonably normal environment and

   have found problems with this configuration, they are probably

   things that others will also want fixed.  Please submit any

   problems to the fontconfig bugzilla system located at fontconfig.org

   Note that the normal 'make install' procedure for fontconfig is to

   replace any existing fonts.conf file with the new version.  Place

   any local customizations in local.conf which this file references.

   Keith Packard

-->

<!-- Font directory list configured on  -->

   <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1</dir>

   <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF</dir>

   <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype</dir>

   <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

   <dir>/usr/local/share/fonts</dir>

   <!--

   

   <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi</dir>

   <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi</dir>

   

   -->

   <dir>~/.fonts</dir>

<!--

  Accept deprecated 'mono' alias, replacing it with 'monospace'

-->

   <match target="pattern">

      <test qual="any" name="family">

         <string>mono</string>

      </test>

      <edit name="family" mode="assign">

         <string>monospace</string>

      </edit>

   </match>

<!--

  Accept alternate 'sans serif' spelling, replacing it with 'sans-serif'

-->

   <match target="pattern">

      <test qual="any" name="family">

         <string>sans serif</string>

      </test>

      <edit name="family" mode="assign">

         <string>sans-serif</string>

      </edit>

   </match>

<!--

  Accept deprecated 'sans' alias, replacing it with 'sans-serif'

-->

   <match target="pattern">

      <test qual="any" name="family">

         <string>sans</string>

      </test>

      <edit name="family" mode="assign">

         <string>sans-serif</string>

      </edit>

   </match>

<!--

  Mark common families with their generics so we'll get

  something reasonable

-->

<!--

  Serif faces

 -->

   <alias>

      <family>Bitstream Vera Serif</family>

      <family>Times</family>

      <family>Times New Roman</family>

      <family>Nimbus Roman No9 L</family>

      <family>Luxi Serif</family>

      <family>Kochi Mincho</family>

      <family>AR PL SungtiL GB</family>

      <family>AR PL Mingti2L Big5</family>

      <family>Baekmuk Batang</family>         

      <default><family>serif</family></default>

   </alias>

<!--

  Sans-serif faces

 -->

   <alias>

      <family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family>

      <family>Helvetica</family>

      <family>Arial</family>

      <family>Verdana</family>

      <family>Nimbus Sans L</family>

      <family>Luxi Sans</family>

      <family>Kochi Gothic</family>

      <family>AR PL KaitiM GB</family>

      <family>AR PL KaitiM Big5</family>

      <family>Baekmuk Dotum</family>

      <family>SimSun</family>

      <default><family>sans-serif</family></default>

   </alias>

<!--

  Monospace faces

 -->

    <alias>

      <family>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</family>

      <family>Courier</family>

      <family>Courier New</family>

      <family>Andale Mono</family>

      <family>Luxi Mono</family>

      <family>Nimbus Mono L</family>

      <family>NSimSun</family>

      <default><family>monospace</family></default>

   </alias>

<!--

  If the font still has no generic name, add sans-serif

 -->

   <match target="pattern">

      <test qual="all" name="family" compare="not_eq">

         <string>sans-serif</string>

      </test>

      <test qual="all" name="family" compare="not_eq">

         <string>serif</string>

      </test>

      <test qual="all" name="family" compare="not_eq">

         <string>monospace</string>

      </test>

      <edit name="family" mode="append_last">

         <string>sans-serif</string>

      </edit>

   </match>

   

<!--

  Some Asian fonts misadvertise themselves as monospaced when

  in fact they are dual-spaced (half and full).  This makes

  FreeType very confused as it forces all widths to match.

  Undo this magic by disabling the width forcing code -->

   <match target="font">

      <test name="family"><string>GulimChe</string></test>

      <edit name="globaladvance"><bool>false</bool></edit>

   </match>

   

   <match target="font">

      <test name="family"><string>DotumChe</string></test>

      <edit name="globaladvance"><bool>false</bool></edit>

   </match>

   <match target="font">

      <test name="family"><string>BatangChe</string></test>

      <edit name="globaladvance"><bool>false</bool></edit>

   </match>

   <match target="font">

      <test name="family"><string>GungsuhChe</string></test>

      <edit name="globaladvance"><bool>false</bool></edit>

   </match>

<!-- 

   The Bitstream Vera fonts have GASP entries suggesting that hinting be

   disabled below 8 ppem, but FreeType ignores those, preferring to use

   the data found in the instructed hints.  The initial Vera release

   didn't include the right instructions in the 'prep' table. Fix this

   by disabling hinting manually at smaller sizes (< 8ppem)

 -->

   

   <match target="font">

      <test name="family">

         <string>Bitstream Vera Sans</string>

      </test>

      <test name="pixelsize" compare="less">

         <double>7.5</double>

      </test>

      <edit name="hinting">

         <bool>false</bool>

      </edit>

   </match>

   

   <match target="font">

      <test name="family">

         <string>Bitstream Vera Serif</string>

      </test>

      <test name="pixelsize" compare="less">

         <double>7.5</double>

      </test>

      <edit name="hinting">

         <bool>false</bool>

      </edit>

   </match>

   

   <match target="font">

      <test name="family">

         <string>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</string>

      </test>

      <test name="pixelsize" compare="less">

         <double>7.5</double>

      </test>

      <edit name="hinting">

         <bool>false</bool>

      </edit>

   </match>

   

<!--

  Load per-user customization file

-->

   <include ignore_missing="yes">~/.fonts.conf</include>

<!--

  Load local system customization file

-->

   <include ignore_missing="yes">local.conf</include>

<!--

  Alias well known font names to available TrueType fonts

-->

   <alias>

      <family>Times</family>

      <accept><family>Times New Roman</family></accept>

   </alias>

   <alias>

      <family>Helvetica</family>

      <accept><family>Verdana</family></accept>

   </alias>

   <alias>

      <family>Arial</family>

      <accept><family>Verdana</family></accept>

   </alias>

   <alias>

      <family>Courier</family>

      <accept><family>Courier New</family></accept>

   </alias>

<!--

 Check user preference to avoid bitmap fonts and replace

 bitmap face names with equivalent scalable fonts

 -->

   <match target="pattern">

           <test name="prefer_outline">

                   <bool>true</bool>

           </test>

           <test name="family">

                   <string>Helvetica</string>

           </test>

           <edit name="family" mode="prepend" binding="same">

                   <string>Arial</string>

           </edit>

   </match>

   <match target="pattern">

           <test name="prefer_outline">

                   <bool>true</bool>

           </test>

           <test name="family">

                   <string>Times</string>

           </test>

           <edit name="family" mode="prepend" binding="same">

                   <string>Times New Roman</string>

           </edit>

   </match>

<!--

  Provide required aliases for standard names

-->

   <alias>

      <family>serif</family>

      <prefer>

         <family>Bitstream Vera Serif</family>

         <family>Times New Roman</family>

         <family>Nimbus Roman No9 L</family>

         <family>Luxi Serif</family>

         <family>Times</family>

         <family>Kochi Mincho</family>

         <family>AR PL SungtiL GB</family>

         <family>AR PL Mingti2L Big5</family>

         <family>Baekmuk Batang</family>         

      </prefer>

   </alias>

   <alias>

      <family>sans-serif</family>

      <prefer>

         <family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family>

         <family>Verdana</family>

         <family>Nimbus Sans L</family>

         <family>Luxi Sans</family>

         <family>Arial</family>

         <family>Helvetica</family>

         <family>Kochi Gothic</family>

         <family>AR PL KaitiM GB</family>

         <family>AR PL KaitiM Big5</family>

         <family>Baekmuk Dotum</family>

         <family>SimSun</family>

      </prefer>

   </alias>

   <alias>

      <family>monospace</family>

      <prefer>

         <family>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</family>

         <family>Andale Mono</family>

         <family>Courier New</family>

         <family>Luxi Mono</family>

         <family>Nimbus Mono L</family>

         <family>Kochi Gothic</family>

         <family>AR PL KaitiM GB</family>

         <family>Baekmuk Dotum</family>

      </prefer>

   </alias>

<!-- 

 Artificial oblique for fonts without an italic or oblique version

 -->

 

   <match target="font">

      <!-- check to see if the font is roman -->

      <test name="slant">

         <const>roman</const>

      </test>

      <!-- check to see if the pattern requested non-roman -->

      <test target="pattern" name="slant" compare="not_eq">

         <const>roman</const>

      </test>

      <!-- multiply the matrix to slant the font -->

      <edit name="matrix" mode="assign">

         <times>

            <name>matrix</name>

            <matrix><double>1</double><double>0.2</double>

               <double>0</double><double>1</double>

            </matrix>

         </times>

      </edit>

      <!-- pretend the font is oblique now -->

      <edit name="slant" mode="assign">

         <const>oblique</const>

      </edit>

   </match>

   <config>

<!--

  These are the default Unicode chars that are expected to be blank

  in fonts.  All other blank chars are assumed to be broken and

  won't appear in the resulting charsets

 -->

      <blank>

         <int>0x0020</int>   <!-- SPACE -->

         <int>0x00a0</int>   <!-- NO-BREAK SPACE -->

         <int>0x00ad</int>   <!-- SOFT HYPHEN -->

         <int>0x115f</int>   <!-- HANGUL CHOSEONG FILLER -->

         <int>0x1160</int>   <!-- HANGUL JUNGSEONG FILLER -->

         <int>0x1680</int>   <!-- OGHAM SPACE MARK -->

         <int>0x2000</int>   <!-- EN QUAD -->

         <int>0x2001</int>   <!-- EM QUAD -->

         <int>0x2002</int>   <!-- EN SPACE -->

         <int>0x2003</int>   <!-- EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2004</int>   <!-- THREE-PER-EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2005</int>   <!-- FOUR-PER-EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2006</int>   <!-- SIX-PER-EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2007</int>   <!-- FIGURE SPACE -->

         <int>0x2008</int>   <!-- PUNCTUATION SPACE -->

         <int>0x2009</int>   <!-- THIN SPACE -->

         <int>0x200a</int>   <!-- HAIR SPACE -->

         <int>0x200b</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH SPACE -->

         <int>0x200c</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NON-JOINER -->

         <int>0x200d</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH JOINER -->

         <int>0x200e</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT MARK -->

         <int>0x200f</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT MARK -->

         <int>0x2028</int>   <!-- LINE SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0x2029</int>   <!-- PARAGRAPH SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0x202a</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT EMBEDDING -->

         <int>0x202b</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT EMBEDDING -->

         <int>0x202c</int>   <!-- POP DIRECTIONAL FORMATTING -->

         <int>0x202d</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT OVERRIDE -->

         <int>0x202e</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT OVERRIDE -->

         <int>0x202f</int>   <!-- NARROW NO-BREAK SPACE -->

         <int>0x205f</int>   <!-- MEDIUM MATHEMATICAL SPACE -->

         <int>0x2060</int>   <!-- WORD JOINER -->

         <int>0x2061</int>   <!-- FUNCTION APPLICATION -->

         <int>0x2062</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE TIMES -->

         <int>0x2063</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0x206A</int>   <!-- INHIBIT SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->

         <int>0x206B</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->

         <int>0x206C</int>   <!-- INHIBIT ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->

         <int>0x206D</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->

         <int>0x206E</int>   <!-- NATIONAL DIGIT SHAPES -->

         <int>0x206F</int>   <!-- NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES -->

         <int>0x3000</int>   <!-- IDEOGRAPHIC SPACE -->

         <int>0x3164</int>   <!-- HANGUL FILLER -->

         <int>0xfeff</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NO-BREAK SPACE -->

         <int>0xffa0</int>   <!-- HALFWIDTH HANGUL FILLER -->

         <int>0xfff9</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION ANCHOR -->

         <int>0xfffa</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0xfffb</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION TERMINATOR -->

      </blank>

<!--

  Rescan configuration every 30 seconds when FcFontSetList is called

 -->

      <rescan>

         <int>30</int>

      </rescan>

   </config>

</fontconfig>

```

----------

## amigafan

Besten Dank auch - funktioniert wunderbar. Dennoch zwei Fragen: Hast Du

   <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF</dir> 

   <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype</dir> 

manuell eingetragen? Deswegen hatte ich keine TTFs bei mir im System - jetzt gehts.

Und nun steht da ja noch

   DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. 

   IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.

Ob das wirklich der richtige Ort ist!?

Besten Dank nochmal!

----------

## mb

hmm.. gute frage.. ich glaub die beiden TTF's waren schon da, ich emerge mal eben fix fontconfig, und schau wie die im original sind...

ps: beim emergen les ich grad...

```

 * Please make fontconfig related changes to /etc/fonts/local.conf,

 * and NOT to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, as it will be replaced!

```

und schups waren meine settings in der fonts.conf wech   :Mad:  .. naja.. zum glück hab ich die grad gepostet... mal sehn wie ich die settings in die local reinbau...

----------

